# People Pot Pie Tutorial



## I'mbadash (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is a very poorly edited tutorial on making a people pot pie.Seriously, sorry about this. I think it gets the idea across though.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like that after the vid finishes all these other choices show up & they're all about REAL pies!! 

Very cool & easy, thanks!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

love it. this is for sure a project i will do.  thank you for the how to


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome. 
Thanks for the how to.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool pie!!!


----------

